# Bike for 4 year old?



## weely (11 Mar 2009)

My little boy is 4 in may and I cant wait for him to ride a bike. Im sure I was 4 when I started - or I may be wrong.... 

I was in Edinburgh bike shop looking at kids bikes, but at around 100 quid seems a bit to much for a first bike.

SO....

Is he too young?

can someone recomend a good starter bike ?(around 50 quid)

Does anyone have any good teaching tips? (I remember just being pushed untill I finally stopped falling off!)

Thanks Guys


----------



## weely (11 Mar 2009)

Thanks - good advice, will take note


----------



## Danny (11 Mar 2009)

As Mr Paul said...

But also be prepared for the fact that at that age they grow pretty fast so don't expect a bike to last more than 2 years. For that reason a second hand bike could be a good option.

On the other hand Isla bikes hold their value well, so you should have no problem reselling if you buy new.


----------



## Willow (11 Mar 2009)

We had a bog standard red raleigh did the seat holding (no stabilsers) and both ours were doing well on two wheels by 3. The difficulty we then found was that because we are a tall family moving up to the next stage was difficult - because of the height it was expected they would have good hand stretch for the bike and also gears were there to deal with a touch too early. I guess thats when isla come into play. Personally I wouldn't spend on an isla for the first bike that is going to get bashed around , the cheaper the better for the balancing aspect (though I accept I;m no expert).


----------



## Dave5N (11 Mar 2009)

Mr P has this pretty nailed. Despite much trying, my lad didn't learn - couldn't learn - to ride until he was five. He's ok now though.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (12 Mar 2009)

If you're near Edinburgh then try www.thebikestation.org.uk . It's behind the BP garage in causewayside

2nd hand bikes for £50. Lots of kids bikes.


----------



## Wigsie (12 Mar 2009)

Mr P talks sense, but to be honest I dont agree, spend as little as possible... over £50 on a 4year olds bike is nuts... my brother got his son a specialized and he is 3.5!!

I got my son a 14" wheel bmx from halfords (shhhh!) put it together myself (that bit is important as its halfords we are talking about)... he got really frustrated for ages and gave up for months then one day he went out in the garden on his own and just tried and tried and got it. The bike will get dropped and bashed about as they fall off alot! once they have got it then get a decent ish mtb or something when they can ride without crashing and learn to respect and care for the bike... It may be worth checking out boot fairs too, he is four so not going to make a difference if its a spesh, trek or from isla bikes... 

I guess its your decision but for a learner bike get something cheap, then pay a bit more once they have learnt and actually need a few gears and decent brakes...


----------



## jay clock (12 Mar 2009)

+1 for Islabikes - amazing quality and will resell easily to "real" cyclist parents


----------



## Wigsie (12 Mar 2009)

jay clock said:


> +1 for Islabikes - amazing quality and will resell easily to "real" cyclist parents



I agree but are they not a relatively few and far between? and "real" cyclist parents (whatever that is) may want a new one...

Why dont you look for a second hand Islabike?


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2009)

Surely, a car boot sale is worth a look. Children grow out of bikes very quickly at that age and a boot sale is a likely place for someone to dispose of their unwanted childs bike.


----------



## summerdays (12 Mar 2009)

From what I have heard/seen second hand Islabikes are few and far between and keep most of their value (which probably makes it easier to buy brand new or resign yourself to a long search)


----------



## summerdays (12 Mar 2009)

tyred said:


> Surely, a car boot sale is worth a look. Children grow out of bikes very quickly at that age and a boot sale is a likely place for someone to dispose of their unwanted childs bike.



And school fair's too (especially if you go to one where they would be at the age that they would have outgrown it - ie junior school for a bike for an infant) but you are at the mercy of what sort of bike they would buy so pick a school in a well off area.


----------



## atbman (13 Mar 2009)

Apart from the Islabikes recommendations. Well, there isn't anything apart from Islabike recommendations, apart from another Islabike.

However, teaching him to ride:
1. Take off pedals (whichever bike), remembering that the LH pedal has a LH thread, so undoes "wrong" way.

2. Lower saddle so feet easily reach the ground

3. If possible, find a small slope leading to flat bit and let him roll down onto flat bit

4. He will rapidly get the hang of balanceing/steering with any luck

5. Once he can go a reasonable distance without putting his feet on the ground put the pedals back on

6. He will then get the hang of pedalling and your troubles start from that point.

7. Do not hold/push the bike to help him get started, the bike will then go where you're pushing, which might not be _quite_ where he's steering it - place your hand _lightly_ on his back to help get him going at first.

8. Did I mention Islabikes?


----------



## Dave5N (13 Mar 2009)

atbman said:


> Apart from the Islabikes recommendations. Well, there isn't anything apart from Islabike recommendations, apart from another Islabike.
> 
> However, teaching him to ride:
> 1. Take off pedals (whichever bike), remembering that the LH pedal has a LH thread, so undoes "wrong" way.
> ...



That's a good summary. I'd like to add a small point - when you take the pedals off, use insulation tape or similar to tape the cranks up.


----------



## DJ (14 Mar 2009)

I'm in exactly the same position as the OP, Boy will be 5 in May! 

Islabikes are lovley and worth the money if you have that kind of money.

I don't so I have found one the right size from my LBS for £52.00 or summit.

I can't imagine him using the bike for more than a year before moving on to the larger one we already have.

Great tips on how to teach them by removing the pedals.

Ironically the little brother who is two has a head start as we got him one of those pedalless scotter things that has taught him to balance so I would strongly reccommend one of those.


----------



## Dave5N (14 Mar 2009)

Yep. They're good instructions. You don't need to spend big money on this. Both mine learned on a £25 Toys-R-Us bike. One is now very good on a bike.

The other is quite quick.


----------



## weely (14 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys, Think I will look towards second hand first then upgrade when he is confident.


----------

